# CTF St Wendel



## Tommy320is (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,

am Sonntag findet ja die CTF in St. Wendel statt.
Wer wird mit am Start sein?
Lohnt es sich die 66km unter die Stollen zu nehmen?
Wie ist die Streckenbeschaffenheit, sind auch Trails mit eingebunden?


Gruß


----------



## 007ike (27. Juli 2010)

?
was meinst du denn? Gibt es da einen link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (27. Juli 2010)

http://www.bikebaeren.de/index.php/ctfrtf2010

letztes jahr war der start an der breitwieshalle in niederlinxweiler, das findet man aber auf der webseite nur zufällig auf einem kleinen bild von der letztjährigen ctf. ob es dieses jahr wieder so ist lässt sich aus den dürftigen informationen nicht herauslesen.

edit: fürs navi: die breitwieshalle ist in der steinbacher straße 24, 66606 st. wendel-niederlinxweiler

ich muss mal ganz ehrlich sagen, dass es wirklich schwach ist was manche vereine im internet an informationen bereitstellen. von der form wollen wir ja mal gar nicht reden, aber um den startort einer ctf mal im klartext hinzuschreiben (und nicht nur "halle xyz"), muss man ja wahrlich kein webdesigner sein.


----------



## Tommy320is (27. Juli 2010)

hi,

die "Infos" auf der HP hab ich gelesen.
Aber mal von der Streckenlänge abgesehen, war dort nicht viel zu finden.
Evtl. ist ja schon jemand in den vergangenen Jahren dort an den Start gegangen und kann was zur Strecke sagen.
Für Waldautobahn oder Feldwege zu ballern tu ich mir die gut 60km Anfahrt nicht an.
Gruß


----------



## IcaroZero (27. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob's was damit zu tun hat, aber derzeit stehen im Wald jede Menge Hinweispfeile rum.

Hab mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich drum gekümmert, aber ich kann's heut Abend gerne mal abfahren.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## 007ike (27. Juli 2010)

also die Pfeile im Wald sind für die MTB Marathon Weltmeisterschaft.
Die Bikebären haben Bärentatzen auf den Boden gemalt. Keine schlechte Idee und sieht lustig aus. Ich bin die Strecke vor Jahren mal mitgefahren, da entsprach sie zu 90 % der CTF vom RSF Niederlinxweiler. Aber die Spuren die ich heute gesehen habe gehen einmal in eine andere Richtung!


----------



## IcaroZero (27. Juli 2010)

Hmm, also Bärentatzen sind mir keine aufgefallen.
Die Pfeilaktion war aber auch ein Reinfall. Irgendwann gingen auf der Strecke die Wegweiser aus, plötzlich kamen mir die Pfeile entgegen.
Hab ich wohl irgendwo nicht aufgepasst. Setzen: 6!


----------



## Tommy320is (28. Juli 2010)

So kommen wir nicht weiter Jungs ;-)

@Crazyeddie: Kannst Du was zur Strecke sagen?

Gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (28. Juli 2010)

nein, bin dort noch nicht mitgefahren. ich kuck es mir am sonntag an, wenns wetter einigermaßen ist.


----------



## Tommy320is (28. Juli 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> nein, bin dort noch nicht mitgefahren. ich kuck es mir am sonntag an, wenns wetter einigermaßen ist.



Ah, ok!

Ich werd am Samstag entscheiden obs ins Saarland geht, oder nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Juli 2010)

Die "bunten" Pfeile sind vom MTB-Marathon, die schwarzen Pfeile auf gelblichem Untergrund sind vom CTF 

Ich habe diese Woche 2 Herren getroffen, die gerade beim Ausschildern waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Juli 2010)

Tommy320is schrieb:


> Ah, ok!
> 
> Ich werd am Samstag entscheiden obs ins Saarland geht, oder nicht.
> 
> Gruß



Du fährst nicht zufällig an Reinsfeld vorbei und hast noch nen Platz für Bike und Reiter (eventuell)...



*TANTE EDITH SAGT:* Hat sich leider erledigt. Bekommen am Samstag Besuch auch Österreich, der bis Sonntag bleibt.


----------



## JarJarBings (29. Juli 2010)

mehr information war nicht rauszukriegen... 
_
Liebe Radsportfans,
bei der 36 km Strecke  ca.600 Hm
die 66 Km ca 900 Hm.
Liebe Grüße aus Niederlinxweiler

Otmar Schumacher_


----------



## crazyeddie (29. Juli 2010)

das kann ja dann nicht viel sein. nur 300hm auf 30km ist irgendwie aber auch ne leistung im st. wendler land, oder?


----------



## JarJarBings (29. Juli 2010)

keine ahnung.
dirk meinte, das wären ziemliche viele waldautobahnen, war sich aber dann nicht mehr sicher, ob er es mit der ctf niederlinxweiler verwechselt.
ist denn noch keiner hier mitgefahren?


----------



## Tommy320is (29. Juli 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Du fährst nicht zufällig an Reinsfeld vorbei und hast noch nen Platz für Bike und Reiter (eventuell)...
> 
> 
> 
> *TANTE EDITH SAGT:* Hat sich leider erledigt. Bekommen am Samstag Besuch auch Österreich, der bis Sonntag bleibt.



Hi,

Reinsfeld wär eigentlich kein Problem.
Aber bei Dir hat es sich ja eh erledigt.
Im Moment tendier ich eher zu den Hometrails.
Und dann wär da noch ne Tour ab Mannebach

Gruß


----------



## Tommy320is (29. Juli 2010)

@all: Vielen Dank die Suche nach Informationen.
So langsam kommt Licht ins Dunkel 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (29. Juli 2010)

Tommy320is schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Reinsfeld wär eigentlich kein Problem.
> Aber bei Dir hat es sich ja eh erledigt.
> ...




Stimmt. Mannebach wäre auch noch.

Glaube ich werd am Sonntag mittag dann ne Runde aufm Rösterkopf o. ä.  drehen...


----------



## *Holdi* (29. Juli 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> mehr information war nicht rauszukriegen...
> 
> _Liebe Radsportfans,_
> _bei der 36 km Strecke ca.600 Hm_
> ...


 
Dann wird das ja ne richtige Vorbereitung für den St. Wendler Marathon - also eine echte Heizerstrecke mit den 900 HM 

LG Holdi


----------



## Tommy320is (29. Juli 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Stimmt. Mannebach wäre auch noch.
> 
> Glaube ich werd am Sonntag mittag dann ne Runde aufm Rösterkopf o. ä.  drehen...



Hi,

Rösterkopf ist immer gut!
Ich war letzten Sonntag noch am Forellenhof vorbei hoch zum Knüppeldamm 
Gruß


----------



## fissenid (29. Juli 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Stimmt. Mannebach wäre auch noch.
> 
> Glaube ich werd am Sonntag mittag dann ne Runde aufm Rösterkopf o. ä.  drehen...




MANNEBACH hört sich sehr gelungen an!!!! Wollte hin, aber meine bessere Hälfte hat mir nen Strich durch gemacht!!!! 

http://www.bike-stoff.de/ für alle die wissen wollen wo um himmelswillen liegt Mannebach und was geht da!!!!


----------



## Tommy320is (29. Juli 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> MANNEBACH hört sich sehr gelungen an!!!! Wollte hin, aber meine bessere Hälfte hat mir nen Strich durch gemacht!!!!
> 
> http://www.bike-stoff.de/ für alle die wissen wollen wo um himmelswillen liegt Mannebach und was geht da!!!!



Jupp,

hört sich gut an.
Macht jedenfalls mehr Lust als St Wendel.
Und für mich 10km weniger Anfahrt.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Juli 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> keine ahnung.
> dirk meinte, das wären ziemliche viele waldautobahnen, war sich aber dann nicht mehr sicher, ob er es mit der ctf niederlinxweiler verwechselt.
> ist denn noch keiner hier mitgefahren?



Die Strecke führt über große Teile des WND-Marathons, oft aber gegen die dortige Fahrtrichtung. Ansonsten gibt es logischerweise identische Teile zum CTF der Nlw-RSF. Ob das gefällt oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Durch den WND-Marathon sind viele Wiesenabschnitte sauber gemäht 

Trails gibt es nicht so viele. Ich fahr lieber in Hochspeyer.


----------



## snison (29. Juli 2010)

> Trails gibt es nicht so viele. Ich fahr lieber in Hochspeyer.


Hi - da schließ ich mich an - obwohl, für ne CC ganz schön heftig teuer. Nachmeldung 20!
Cu, Snison


----------



## ecopower (29. Juli 2010)

Ist das diese Veranstaltung:
http://www.sankt-wendel.de/sport/worlds-mtb-marathon/strecken/
??


----------



## JarJarBings (29. Juli 2010)

nein, dabei gehts um den marathon.
uns interessiert die ctf.


----------



## ecopower (29. Juli 2010)

ok. 
ich fahre zum Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (30. Juli 2010)

Edit:
gelöscht. Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## *Holdi* (30. Juli 2010)

ecopower schrieb:


> Ist das diese Veranstaltung:
> http://www.sankt-wendel.de/sport/worlds-mtb-marathon/strecken/
> ??


 
Läuft aber teilweise über die Marathonstrecke, wenn auch in falscher Richtung. Aber um davon mal einen Eindruck zu gewinnen, ist für mich nochmals interessant:



Gianty schrieb:


> Die Strecke führt über große Teile des WND-Marathons, oft aber gegen die dortige Fahrtrichtung. Ansonsten gibt es logischerweise identische Teile zum CTF der Nlw-RSF. Ob das gefällt oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Durch den WND-Marathon sind viele Wiesenabschnitte sauber gemäht


----------



## *Holdi* (1. August 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> mehr information war nicht rauszukriegen...
> 
> _Liebe Radsportfans,_
> _bei der 36 km Strecke ca.600 Hm_
> ...


 
Glaube der liebe Ottmar hätte eher ein paar Sätze mehr dazu geschrieben, vor allem das Wort "mehr" hat gefehlt. 

Die 66er hat am Schluß 1450 Hm.  Und da haben wir noch ne kleine Schleife von ca. 1 Km/50 Hm ausgelassen. 
War auf jeden Fall ne gute Tour gewesen und hat auch Spaß gemacht. Vorallem wenn die Witze darüber gemacht wurden, was da noch kommen soll, als wir nach 30 Km schon unsere 900 Hm voll hatten. 
Was dann noch kam zeigte sich immer nach der nächsten Kurve - bergauf nämlich!

LG Holdi


----------

